# Name this Bacopa



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

I received this Bacopa recently and I'm not sure which species it is. I'm leaning toward australis or caroliniana. Any ideas?

View attachment 6768
View attachment 6769


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

That's _B. caroliniana_.


----------



## customdrumfinishes (Apr 1, 2008)

yes bacopa caroliniai just pulled about 400 stems it today out a plant tank, to gets red with high light


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

any other special requirements to get the red?


----------

